#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  European Masters Course in Software Engineering Scholarships 2013-15 invites Applicat

## Engineering_Updates

European Masters Course in Software Engineering (EMSE) Scholarships 2013-15 invites applications for pursuing master program in computer science. 

Scholarship Details: 

For each academic year the tuition fees for attending the Master are: NON-EU students - 3,800 Euro per year, amounting 7.600 EUR for the 2-year program EU students - 2,250 Euro per year, amounting 4.500 EUR for the 2-year program 

Eligibility Criteria: 

Respect the application deadline.Have been awarded a B.Sc. in Software Engineering, Computer Science or Computer Engineering or degrees with equivalent skills in the three areas (Software Engineering, Computer Science or Computer Engineering). Provide proof of proficiency in English language proved by TOEFL with at least 550 (paper based), 213 (computer based), 81 (internet-based), IELTS at grade minimum 6.0 or equivalent certificate. An English proficiency certificate is not required in case of native speakers who come from countries where English is an official language. The consortium can request a further personal interview to assess the student's English level. Provide a certificate of the subjects taken during their degrees, along with the marks obtained and the number of hours/credits devoted to each subject .
 How to Apply: 

Candidates can apply online. 

Selection Process: 

1. Language skills 
2. Type of entrance qualification 
3. Academic records
4. Work experience and professional qualifications
5. Motivation and willingness 

Important Dates:

Application deadline for Non EU candidates: 
Saturday, February 25, 2013. 

For more details on application form etc : visit: http://www.inf.unibz.it/emse-dokuwiki/





  Similar Threads: Australian Government Invites Applications for Australian Development Scholarships 20 University of Kent, UK Invites Applications for Postgraduate Scholarships 2013 Scholarships for engineering/btech students in orissa 2013 Developing Solutions Masters Scholarships '13 Nottingham University Invites aspirants Three Swedish universities offer scholarships for 2-years' masters programmes

----------

